# 5 10" and 56



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm 5 10" and ride a 56 trek road bike. I was fitted for the bike but I think it is a littl big for me.. More specifically I kind of feel stretched out. It feels like I am sitting too far up on the saddle cause it hurts a little where it should not. 

I was thinking of moving up the seat.. look like I have about an inch play. What else can I do?

Generally speaking is a 56 too large for a 5 10 male? Or is that a common fit... I'm thinking the bike shop did not have a 54...


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Your should not move you saddle to compensate. Your saddle needs to be adjusted for your legs in relation to the bottom bracket.

Just get a shorter stem. If your bike was "stock" it probably has a 100 or 110mm stem. Get one a couple cm shorter. 

Also you can try raising the stem a cm or two.

Those should do the trick.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

What size stem should I try. Also I reciently tilted my bars down a little to make me more "aero".. Would this cause my problem?


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

This is exactly the bike I have..

https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/14654


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm your height and ride 56 cm bikes with a 11 cm stem. As someone suggested, try a stem that 1-2 cm shorter if you feel too stretched out. I've always heard that Treks run small, but I don't know it that's true or not. A 54 cm bike seems way too small for someone 5'10"

Call the shop where you bought it and ask what size stem you have. They don't list it on the specs you provide. Also, tilting your bars downward will make the hood a further reach. Don't do this. They should be paralell to the ground if not tipping slightly upward.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

The stem looks angled down in the picture, maybe try flipping it up to see if that helps. 56 doesn't sound too large for you, but go back to the shop and tell them. They should be able to help.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

The stock stem is a -17 degree, which puts it basically parallel to the ground. Don't see those too often on current bikes. OP could try a more typical +/- 6 degree stem, like a Ritchey 4Axis, in either a 110 or 100 and that would shorten the length of the reach to the shifters a bit. It will also raise the bars, so he may need to remove some spacers to get the bars back to their original height.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

Getting complicated I see...


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

56cm may or may not be the right size for you. It sounds big, but if you have long legs, then it might be just right. Anyhow, moving the saddle forward is not the way to go. 

You feel too stretched out... is it because you're new to road biking and you need to get used to a more stretched out riding position?

While riding, and with your butt in the correct spot on the saddle and with your hands in the drops, look down at your front hub. Can you see it? Or, is the handlebar in the way? If the bar is in the way, then it sounds like your position is correct, and you just need to get used to it. If you can see the hub with the bar out in front of it, then you indeed are too stretched out. Get a shorter stem, short enough to have the bar obscure your sight of the hub. If this is a new bike, then the shop should make the swap for you at no charge.


----------



## farm (Jul 10, 2008)

It sounds like you didn't have a chance to ride a 54 -- is that right? Did you ride any other bikes?

I am 5' 9''+ with a longish torso and the biggest bike I've felt good on was an Orbea with a 55 top tube. My last two bikes have had 54.5cm top tubes and 110 stems, and they fit great. If the 1600 is like other old trek models and has a relatively long top tube, my guess is your bike may be too big. I think you could determine this easily if you try out some smaller bikes and see how they feel, if you have the opportunity.

Fit is more important than brand or model.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

i will try the hub test.. Would the 97 Trek have a longer top tube? This bike is only 3 years old?

I am not new to road biking. Well, actually I have been riding a mountain bike all winter and spring and the seat position there is completely different. Perhaps I need to get back accustomed to my road bike..


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

It also depends on two things--your relative proportions and the bike's top tube length.

Are you all legs or long torso? I'm 5'10" but have a 34" cycling inseam--I'm all legs. A 56 cm top tube fits me fine. Depending on head tube height, I use either a 90mm or 110mm stem.

Trek sizes by downtube, but fit is better determined by top tube. Two of my bikes are Treks. One's a 56 and has a 56 top tube. The other is a 58 and it also has a 56 top tube.


----------



## UGASkiDawg (Jun 23, 2008)

pmf said:


> I'm your height and ride 56 cm bikes with a 11 cm stem. As someone suggested, try a stem that 1-2 cm shorter if you feel too stretched out. I've always heard that Treks run small, but I don't know it that's true or not. *A 54 cm bike seems way too small for someone 5'10"*
> 
> Call the shop where you bought it and ask what size stem you have. They don't list it on the specs you provide. Also, tilting your bars downward will make the hood a further reach. Don't do this. They should be paralell to the ground if not tipping slightly upward.


Or the legions of us who are 5'10.5" that ride 54's or 55's might say that 56 seems way to big for him.....it's all meaningless without knowing the geometry of that bike and his measurement breakdowns more than just height.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I've always thought Treks had a long TT. How long is the TT?


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Some of it also comes down to "feel" and what you are used to. I am also 5'10" and I have a 32" inseam. I ride a 58cm CAAD9 with a 130mm stem and about 5" of exposed seatpost. Some have said that is too big. It feels perfect to me as I am comfortable over both short and long rides.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd skip on the "hub test". The results can vary dramatically by the bend in the arm. Too much bend, the bars are behind the hub. Too little and its ahead. Not a real scientific approach.

What I would do first is flip the stem. If its in a down position, it will stretch you out. Flip it over and it will bring it a tad closer to you. Give it a few rides. If its still feels like your stretching for the bars, replace with a shorter stem. If its a 110 (which it probably is) put a 90 mm stem on it. That should put you in an ideal position.


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

As others have said, measure the stem you have now and then get the next size smaller see how that feels, if it is still too much go down in size again. My view, which is just that so take it for what it's worth is that if you go down 2 stem sizes and the bike still feels too big then you should really be on the next size down bike. I am 5' 9.75" and had a bike that had a 55.5 top tube with a, I am guessing here because I did not measure it but I'm thinking it was either a 100mm or a 110mm and that fit fine. My current bike has a 54.5 top tube and I had to go from a 120mm to a 130mm for it to feel right but those 10mm made a huge difference in fit/comfort. FWIW Lance is 5' 10" and rides a 57. There is no wrong or right really it is whatever you feel fits you best.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Muaythaibike said:


> Perhaps I need to get back accustomed to my road bike..


I'm not saying you've neglected or rejected this idea, but most definitely put in more miles before doing anything. Probably at least half a month's of riding would give the best read.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

UGASkiDawg said:


> Or the legions of us who are 5'10.5" that ride 54's or 55's might say that 56 seems way to big for him.....it's all meaningless without knowing the geometry of that bike and his measurement breakdowns more than just height.


This x 11ty as I am in this ilk of riders. 5'10" and ride a 54 with a 110 stem. What year and model of bike are we talking about so we can see the geometry of the frame?


----------



## green giant (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm just a shade under 5'10" and have a Madone 56cm with a 90mm 7 deg stem and it fits great. I found a "medium" 2006 Giant OCR Comp to be a shade small.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I am 5'10" and have a 56 Cervelo RS with a 90mm stem. I tested a 55 in another brand and it was a good fit as well; but the RS has a higher head tube, which might be part of the difference.

Don't move the saddle as it pertains to your Knee Over Pedal Position; take the bike in and see if they will change the stem. Also consider paying for a better fit. Your bike shop should give you credit towards a computer fitting. My guess is you have a 110 0r 120 stem.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Some food for thought: if you haven't ridden your road bike much, it might feel stretched out at first. I recommend putting on more miles before any changes. 
If your shop fit you, you might want to talk to them about it too. They might do some adjustments.


----------



## dtb0004 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am also 5'10" with a 32" inseem. I ride a 56 Cervelo R3 with a 90mm stem and it feels good to me. But I've always wondered if it would have been better for me to go with a 54 and use a 110mm stem.

I think the OP might be wondering the same thing and this question might help him as well. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Basic specs
- 2010 54 Specialized Roubaix
- ST angle:73.5 
- TT length: 548 mm

- height: 5'-10"
- cycling inseam: 80.65 cm
- saddle height: 71.5 cm
- saddle setback: 7.5 cm

- stem: 120 mm -17*
- headset/stack ht.: integrated HS with 5 mm stack, no spacers
- saddle-to-bar drop: 7 cm


----------



## fupchurch (Mar 15, 2010)

Muaythaibike said:


> I'm 5 10" and ride a 56 trek road bike. I was fitted for the bike but I think it is a littl big for me.. More specifically I kind of feel stretched out. It feels like I am sitting too far up on the saddle cause it hurts a little where it should not.
> 
> I was thinking of moving up the seat.. look like I have about an inch play. What else can I do?
> 
> Generally speaking is a 56 too large for a 5 10 male? Or is that a common fit... I'm thinking the bike shop did not have a 54...


Talking and posting about proper fit will get you lots of responses but no answers, unfortunately.

Take the bike back to the shop where you bought it. Tell them what you're experiencing and ask for a sure-enough no-holds-barred fitting session. Maybe the stem is too long. Maybe the height and angle of the handlebars is wrong for you. Maybe the frame is too large - you should not have to move up the saddle to avoid feeling stretched out. Moving it up slightly for comfort is one thing, but moving it up in an effort to make the bike fit is not a good thing to have to do.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Unless the OP has very strange body proportions, I doubt a 56cm Trek is too big for someone 5'10". I'm 5'11" and with a Trek I prefer the 58 with a 110mm stem. But then again I like to stretch out and 56.5 to 57cm effective top tubes work for me.

I've been selling Treks for six years and do the fitting in our shop. Sounds to me like the OP needs to go back to the shop and do some fine tuning - if memory serves me right 56cm Treks from that era had 55.5 top tubes and came with a 100mm 17 degree stem.

And "bar obscuring front hub" is useless for determining proper fit.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

As for the "hurts a little where it should not" issue, Bontrager saddles are notorious for being compared to medieval torture devices. I'm suffering with one now (the same saddle as the one listed on yours), which I'm planning on replacing as soon as I get the scratch together (and permission from the little woman).


----------

